# Joining the group



## Anita (Feb 8, 2004)

I think that I will jump in and join this group. I have much to lose and have tried so many times. I plan to weigh in on Thursdays with the others. So here goes.


----------



## MOJILL (Aug 27, 2002)

Anita,

Welcome. As someone else has said in here (dare2b?) it's good to have as many people in the boat as possible. We're more likely to get where we're going if we join in with each other for support. 

We have a lot of posters doing different things to reach their goal -- but I think we all agree having a goal in mind helps.

Hope we can help you with yours.

Jill


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Anita - Good luck! I'm jumping in too. 

niki


----------



## kymountainman (Jan 21, 2004)

Belated welcome Anita-I must have missed your post-glad u could join us-I'm pretty new here too, but feel better than I have in a long tome-I have much to lose too, so I guess we'll both be around for a while. But that's ok too-it'll just take a liitle longer but we'll get there just the same. And don't worry about failing-u never fail until u quit trying, so hang in there and u'll do just fine-good luck today!!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

:dance: :rock: :dance:


----------

